# Outdoor '09-In the Pit...



## mistisrising (Jul 30, 2009)

Ok, so I never started a journal for this years outdoor. I have a spot I'd like to document, it's been trouble in the past with bud rot, so this year I invested in some AMS (anti-mold strian) from greenhouse, and some kaya (mold resistant, bred for "leavers") from nirvana. Out of the kaya's, I have a trifoliate and it's growth is dwarfing the other. I couldn't capture it since I didn't have a lense with me, but the triploid is looking weirder now. The three branches coming from the same growth is splitting up so that two stay together and one is a half inch or so above, and the nodes are growing branches without topping. If this ends up to be any kind of good stuff I may have to clone it for next year. The ams' must be two different phenos, because one is taller and more sativa looking, while the other is shorter and already budding pretty good. Pics to  follow, each one will be labeled accordingly.


----------



## mistisrising (Jul 30, 2009)

Pics 






View attachment kaya.jpg


----------



## mistisrising (Jul 30, 2009)

As a bonus, you'll get to see a kali mist also. It did the best of all of them in this area last year. It doesn't get quite the sun it needs,  but even with a little rot last year, it still yeilded over two ounces. I'm hoping the other two strains will dwarf it, we'll see.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 30, 2009)

Looking great, I dont know what to tell you bout pheno's, but I love outdoor journals.  She looks to be a real healthy plant.  Sounds like fun watching her, with those ploids and all.
Good Growing...
want to pull up a chair and watch....the grass grow.


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 15, 2009)

Haven't needed to go out and water, but I had to feed so I snapped a few pics. The trifoliate is a female, and I checked her pretty good for nanners, but I didn't find any. I checked the ams pretty good also. I've been reading some pretty bad stuff about GHS on other boards. A lot of people are getting hermies out of their seeds. But, I've seen several journals that turned out well also. Just have to wait and see.

I had a couple of babies that I shocked pretty bad by putting them out in the sun from 24hrs on indoor. They started to flower, then recognized the outside light was getting longer, and then went into shock. That was in june, the first one to show signs of life wasn't till the third week of july. So, that's where the little one's in some of the pics came from. The one is actually producing trichromes already. I don't know if they'll yeild, but I'm glad to see them join the show.


----------



## daddyo (Aug 15, 2009)

looking nice!
i did same thing, shocked the **** outa them when i put them outside, was like 1 1/2 months before they were on track again!
im guessin i wont do that again.
i use that very same type of rabbit proof fence! lol
lil bass turds ...


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 15, 2009)

daddyo said:
			
		

> i use that very same type of rabbit proof fence! lol
> lil bass turds ...



I use it for all the animals. In the beginning of the year I keep the top closed to keep the deer from eating it, also. I used to use the green coated square stuff, but if mice find it, they eat at the stems like a beaver cutting down a tree. Ground hogs give me trouble also. I had to break out a bottle of bleach a few years ago. I had four plants about a month from done, and a g hog ate one. You can tell because they eat everything but the buds, they were all just sitting on the ground trimmed up nice. So I dumped a bottle of bleach in his hole, and I got the other three without incident.


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 16, 2009)

spider mite webs...be vigilant...take no prisoners.:holysheep:


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks man, I saw that too. There are a lot of spiders on my plants this year, but I didn't see any mites. Maybe I should just treat 'em anyway, but I'm always scared to evict the spiders. After all they eat everything else. I'll have to check the leaves for eggs.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello Mist 

I see no mite activity, many things can cause that colouration.

Have you checked to see if you have a mite problem?

Great looking plants, I know how difficult it can be growing outside.

eace:


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 16, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Have you checked to see if you have a mite problem?



No, but this is the first time I've grown femmed seeds outside, so I checked 'em pretty good for male flowers. I figure if there was anything, I'd have seen it. We do get them around here sometimes, but I don't see them every year.


----------



## ZTEC (Aug 25, 2009)

Do you get the seeds sent to your house where you grow?  I am in desperate need of a new strain but to scared to order them because I am growing here and have no where to send them otherwise.  Just askin.   Thanks


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't grow in my home, so I don't worry about having them sent here. If you are growing at your address, then find a single friend or a relative who will let you get something sent there. Nirvana has the best stealth out of all of the banks I've used. Wouldn't have known it was what it was if it wasn't international mail. And, every package has come completely different from the one before it.


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 19, 2009)

It's been raining like a mofo around here, so I haven't been out to see them. Some of them are supposed to be done this month, so I went out to look. Everything seems on target, but none of them look like they'll be done till the end of this month. The Anti-Mold Strain had a rotten bud on it, so much for that. Greenhouse seeds suck!

My trifoliate kaya is crushing it's sister in growth, my only concern is that I didn't clone it before flower, so I'll have to try at the end. Anyone have any tips to cloning a plant in full flower? I know its tricky, I just figure if I take a bunch, one of them has to live.

Pics in order: AMS1, AMS2, trifoliate kaya, kaya, two in one cage, and then a bunch of bud porn. One of the pics shows weird spotting on the leaves of the smaller kaya, anyone know what that could be? I checked for bugs, but I think it's a deficiency.


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh yeah, almost home...


----------



## Parcero (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice ones!!!


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 26, 2009)

Just as a side note: I went to check on a small patch out of state today. It used to be a farm, but all the land has been developed, and the original structures are now engulfed in bushes. I put five in to see how the area would do. Three died, and I had a thai/hazeXsuperskunk freebie from the attitude, and a guerillas gusto left. Good rain this year, so I've only been in there three times, but I went to see if the GG was done. Both were gone. The real shame isn't the GG, but the thai. It was three stalks, over six feet tall, but it was probably just fuzzy sticks, the other one I have is just starting to bud. They got grams off of a 6+ footer. Musta been kids, you could see where they were hanging out at, then the paths from them looking around. But anyone who knows anything about weed, would have let me get the little one to get the big one later on. I mean, duh.


----------



## mistisrising (Oct 5, 2009)

I was out yonder this weekend and took a couple of pics. Everything looks small except for the kali mist. I pulled one little one, but it's drying somewhere else, so I have no photo. 

The AMS's are bullshit. Both of them came up with rot, one lost a branch, and one is starting in the main cola. The second is the most done, but I'll have to take them both this coming weekend to avoid the first one rotting out.

The kaya's look to be a week or ten days behind them. Both look good, and the trifoliate is towering over the other one, but I couldn't get a pic with the wind. Some of the bud pics may be blurry from the wind also. But I got a couple of branches to hold still.

The kali is the only one doing really well. 5+ feet tall, with six main branches really starting to put on weight. The thing with kali, the whole branch will be bud, as far as the sun will reach. I got a different pheno than what I'm used to, and it doesn't have that signature kali smell. It kinda has me worried what it will be like, but it's growing identical to the ones before, so I'll chill out and watch it bulk up.


----------



## mistisrising (Oct 5, 2009)

Kali mist.


----------



## mistisrising (Oct 6, 2009)

I got my phone to cough up a couple more pics. The plant is the two stunted ones in the same cage. I think the bud shots are from a single plant I haven't posted pics of before.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 6, 2009)

Great pics Mistisrising 

Are you only going to harvest the AMS's and leave the others to go further?

eace:


----------



## 420benny (Oct 6, 2009)

Howdy! Looking good. This pic looks like you have a powder mold issue, just like I do outdoors.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=133712&d=1254772839
What do you think?


----------



## mistisrising (Oct 6, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Are you only going to harvest the AMS's and leave the others to go further



Well, I'll take whatever is ready. That one AMS is toast, I could've taken it last week, but I wanted to wait till a few more were done. I'll take whatever is ready. It looks like a couple of the small ones will be done, too. I pulled one little one, but only because of rot.

Benny, Those plants are covered in morning dew. If you saw some white, it's from slugs and snails. Their trails turn white when dried.


----------



## mistisrising (Oct 10, 2009)

Started the harvest today. Took down the second AMS, the trich's were only slightly amber, but it was looking pretty mature. I took the main head on the first one, some mold had started, so rather than lose more, I just cut it off with almost no amber. I took two of the stunted one's down, too. I'll post dry pics of those, at least some of the nice buds. But I took ones of the ams. The first one is the top of the one that looked close to death. The second one is the main top of the other, you can see, sorta, the difference in the color.


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 20, 2009)

wow mist...those are some NICE looking buds!   see you havent posted in a couple weeks...have you harvested them yet? love to hear a smoke report....mojo for them if their still goin! if not happy blazing! :hubba:


----------



## mistisrising (Oct 20, 2009)

It's been raining for like five days until yesterday, so I want to wait a few days till I go back. When I've harvested right after rain before, it made drying take three or four extra days. Hopefully I can get to them before our recent rains start the rot.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 21, 2009)

5 days of rain, along with cooler temps caused quite a few of my friends to have bud rot this year...

better get 'em out soom MIR...

nice grow...


----------



## mistisrising (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for looking in... I'll be cutting down all I can tomorrow morning. Hopefully, five stunted ones, half an ams, and two kaya. I also have to check on another one that is either a power skunk or a thai skunk. If it's a power skunk, it should be done, but if it's a thai it should need a while more. I also still have a kali mist I haven't seen in about a month now, maybe I'll sneak a pic of it.


----------



## mistisrising (Oct 22, 2009)

I went out today to harvest a little. I wanted to go last weekend but it started raining and didn't stop until a couple days ago. After a quick dry out, down they came. I took three stunted ones, the two kaya's, and the bottom of the other ams. I did lose another to thieves, they got a thai x super skunk. Probably a month early.

Anyway, there's a pic of the one kaya, and a pic of the two stunted ones in the same cage, then a close up of a bud from the same two.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 22, 2009)

love those pictures nice cola~


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 28, 2009)

thats an awesome looking cola dude! sucks the thievin  snakes got  your thai...they should be boiled in hash oil and feathered in shade leaves!


----------



## mistisrising (Oct 28, 2009)

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> they should be boiled in hash oil and feathered in shade leaves!



Well, I was thinking chained bear traps and car batteries, but whatever. 

Thanks for looking. I still have two or three more that I think are thai's, but one of them has to be a power skunk. Plus a kali mist, and the weather looks good till at least the sixth of november, so I should see some weight out of them.


----------



## BurntBuddah (Oct 28, 2009)

Beautiful girls hope they recover do what you do


----------



## IRISH (Oct 28, 2009)

good to hear all is'nt lost MIR. ...

nice pics man...


----------



## mistisrising (Oct 29, 2009)

Went to check on my last few today. I have what I think is three thai x super skunks. Here's a few pics of the biggest and the smallest. The big one is laying over because of the branches, I was happy that there wasn't much rot because it's been raining a lot. Got a couple of close ups, the small one has just one really cool looking purple bud on it. 

I have a small chance of frost next tuesday, but all looks good till next saturday, nov 7th. I hope the next ten days brings me some real weight, because the rest of my year fell short.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 30, 2009)

sending K+ to ya MIR for a very healthy , fat harvest. if ya can get 10 more days, you'll be looking good friend. cheers...


----------



## mistisrising (Oct 30, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> sending K+ to ya MIR for a very healthy , fat harvest. if ya can get 10 more days, you'll be looking good friend. cheers...



I don't know what the first part of that means, but yes, if I get ten more days I'll actually see some weight this year. C'mon weather, I'm just trying to make it to next fall without buying any crappy or overpriced weed.


----------

